# krib inbred



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i have like 7 or 8 younger krib babies in a 55 and i looked under one of the rocks there was a female in there with some wiggler.

and all the fish in the tank are brothers and sisters. :lol:


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

brandon O said:


> i have like 7 or 8 younger krib babies in a 55 and i looked under one of the rocks there was a female in there with some wiggler.
> 
> and all the fish in the tank are brothers and sisters. :lol:


means they are young adults now not *YOUNGER KRIB BABIES*... :wink:

Congrats on the fry...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

_Pelvicachromis _have been found to prefer siblings as mates in the wild, so there is no inbreeding concern.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> _Pelvicachromis _have been found to prefer siblings as mates in the wild, so there is no inbreeding concern.


I've heard this on more than one occasion. And I'm half a world away. Can't say I've read it any where though.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

DFF, check your PMs.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

*DeadFishFloating*
what kind of fish is that in your avatar?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

I should note for everyone's benefit, the study on mate preference leaning toward siblings was published in 2007, and the experiment used _Pelvicachromis taeniatus_. A lot of people, including myself, have generalized this to include other _Pelvicachromis _because these species tend to have much the same behavior patterns.

Personally, on an anecdotal level, I have had pairs of _P. pulcher _behave better with known siblings than from a tank of unknown adults. I know several people who bought pairs and had the male or the female kill the other, and there are many stories of imported specimens being "much harder" to mate up than tank raised. With the rarity of many of these species, the tank raised are most often siblings. Other cichlids I've kept, wild were often easier or as easy to breed as tank raised.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Apistogramma cf. agassizii "Alenquer"


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

gorgeous


----------

